# Voice commands are way cool!



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, I have to say that the 7 series manual is written pretty poorly. Just doesn't explain things in easy to understand terms. Take the voice commands section. Not easy to follow. For example, it doesn't make clear that you can use voice command to dial a number. Hit the voice command button, say "telephone", then say "dial number". You will then be asked to speak the number you want to dial, including the area code. Then you just say "Dial", and the computer dials the number. How cool is that. The manual doesn't make it clear that you can even do this. The alternative to dialing by number is by name. You have to enter numbers into the actual phone adress book. Then download (update) the address book into the phone system for the car. After playing with all of these commands, it's easy to do. Have some fun with it. :thumbup:


----------

